# Clementine oranges + condensed milk?



## jpinmaryland (Feb 22, 2009)

Can you make a dessert out of these oranges with a can of sweet condensed milk? Like Zabaglione or something like that? I'm wondering, Ive got a large box of these oranges sitting around and wondering what sort of dessert can I make with the orange? Not necessarily the milk.


----------



## kadesma (Feb 22, 2009)

JP, Paula Deen makes a gooey butter cake with mandarin oranes but you can use the clementines instead.Peel and slice the tangerins, sprinkle wit vanilla sugar. Chill, can be eaten as is or add a scoop of vanilla ice cream or orange sherbet and two or three ginger snaps and enjoy.
kadesma


----------

